# URGENT - Engine Shuts ff when AC is turned on



## vchaganti (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a very peculiar problem. I have a 1998 Altima GXE. 
I was driving today morning when I stopped at a stop light. At this time, I turned on my AC. The engine died on me with the dashboard lit up. I shifted to park and started the car again. It started without any problem. 
The same thing happened again this evening coming back from work.
I would greatly appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

vchaganti said:


> I have a very peculiar problem. I have a 1998 Altima GXE.
> I was driving today morning when I stopped at a stop light. At this time, I turned on my AC. The engine died on me with the dashboard lit up. I shifted to park and started the car again. It started without any problem.
> The same thing happened again this evening coming back from work.
> I would greatly appreciate any suggestions.


Check your FICD


----------

